# log prices iam in ny steuben county ny



## Mo Wood (Sep 12, 2011)

i got 10 aceres oak maple saw logs i just want an aprox figure per tree thanks


----------



## doobie57z (Sep 18, 2011)

six


----------



## Slamm (Sep 18, 2011)

13 or 22, you pick.


----------



## Oldtimer (Sep 18, 2011)

It's purchaced "by the thousand", and by grade, meaning a set price per 1000 board feet per grade of wood as scaled by the mill upon delivery.

Oak should be $1100 -$1200 per thousand for top grade veneer, $700-$900 for low to mid grade veneer, $500-$600 per for top grade sawlog, $350-$450 for #1 sawlog, $300-$350 #2, $250-$275 pallet.

*These are "delivered in" prices paid by the log yard or mill, NOT what you will expect to get.*

To be fair, letting the logger earn a fair profit beyond logging costs and $500 a week paycheck, you should look to break it down 60/40 in your favor. Meaning you get 600 of every 1000, he gets 400- AFTER TRUCKING COSTS if he doesn't truck his own.
If it's miserable ground, then it should be closer to 50/50. You won't get rich, nor will the logger.

Maple should be $300-$350 for top grade, $150-$200 for lower grade, $100-$150 for pallet, again, delivered in to the log yard or mill. 

I am basing the prices I tossed out here on what the same wood brings here in NH. I could be off, but I should be close.

Get 3-4 estimates in writing from the more reputable loggers near you. DO NOT let on about the others when talking to one. Choose the guy you like best from the ones who are within 5% of each other.


----------



## war-wagon (Oct 1, 2011)

Mo Wood,

Contact Greg Muller at the region 8 DEC office in Bath, he's the local forester. He has a list of reputable loggers in the area. He'll also come out and do a timber cruise with you. Good luck and feel free to drop the tops off at my place, the Woodmaster isn't picky


----------



## skidoo52 (Oct 5, 2011)

i agree get ahold of greg muller or Corey Figueiredo. i have work with both of them very closely. they both are really good guys.


----------



## plasticweld (Oct 14, 2011)

Mo Wood said:


> i got 10 aceres oak maple saw logs i just want an aprox figure per tree thanks



I live next door to you in Schuyler County. I would be impossible to give you any price with out seeing the trees. I would need to know average DBH and the grade of the trees. The price between pallet wood and fire wood and veneer logs then saw logs vary anywhere from $600 to $0 a thousand depending on what they are. forget that fact that every mill around here seems to use a different rule to messure by anything from Doyle to Scribner . The Hard Maple all depends on the size of the heart wood and the grade. I am logging over in Watkins Glen if you want to come out to where I am working and look at the trees that are marked I can tell you what they are worth and then you can do a comparison from what is on your land verses what is here, the market for the wood would be the same so the prices would not change. If nothing else you could compare apples to apples as they say..Bob


----------



## skidoo52 (Oct 15, 2011)

im in corning


----------



## war-wagon (Oct 24, 2011)

Plasticweld,

I'm over in hammondsport and would like the opportunity to come out and see what trees are getting graded as. I have a good sized lot of hardwoods i'm considering logging, but not in any real hurry. I'm currently culling the firewood out, as the woodmaster is a hungry cuss. would appreciate the opportunity to get a little more education than the two semesters of en con at flcc did for me. let me know if that'd work for you.


----------



## plasticweld (Oct 26, 2011)

I am in the process of finishing one job and starting another this week, but you could come over any day during the week and check out what I am doing and where the trees are going and what they are bringing, it would give you a good idea of what yours was worth, send me a pm with a phone number and I will give you a call..Bob


----------

